# Getting started with a DCC system



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What's the best way to "hit the ground running" with DCC? I know next to nothing about it, so I guess the first thing would be a place with tutorials and examples.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

It depends on how big your layout is. A 4x8 foot table would be fine using the Ez-command system. Layouts that have more track and run more trains at once require higher end systems like Bachmann Dynamis, Digitrax, and MRC. I prefer Dynamis as for the price offers more then any other and I like the handheld unit and so on. Amps are what determines how many trains you can run at once. ussualy 1 amp will run 2 trains.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.dccwiki.com/DCC_Tutorial_(Basic_System)

and go from there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the tutorial, that is a good place to start. My layout will be O scale, so obviously I'll have to look at that slant.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It seems that many of the DCC systems are for HO and N, is anyone here using O-gauge? Is it possible to add a decoder to an O-gauge engine that doesn't have digital control?


----------



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

ho and n sclae are the more common to be dcc i know that G scale can be made dcc so im sre o scale can be to. look at digitrax decoders. i use them in my ho locos but i am looking at that for my g scal stuff now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I looked at the Digitrax site, and it seemed to totally ignore O-scale and A/C motors.


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi, have a look at the NCE systems avilable. also you can put most decoders into O scale. as I use Z, N, and ho scale decoders in my friend's On30 locos with no problem at all. as far as installing decoders into AC trains, you must isolate your motor from the body. pickup power goes to the decoder and then the decoder goes to the motor. generally this is done with just the decoder wires and no plug. it takes practice and just about all locos can be done. i have made pre ww2 locos dcc. i find though that the older motors draw more power, so a new motor often goes hand in hand with decoder installation for better train operation. regards bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

NCE systems? Got a link? Like I said, all the decoders I found on the Digitrax site was DC stuff.

I'm not sure that some engines lend themselves to isolating the motor, the frame is common on many of them.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

There's also a product called easydcc. It great, inexpensive and works awesome,.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I see nothing on the EasyDCC site that mentions fitting an A/C engine with a decoder, can you be more specific?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Some advice. I'm looking at the Trainmaster TMCC systems or the newer Lionel Legacy systems. While the Legacy is more money, it may be a good investment in the future. What's the opinion here? I'm watching several TMCC packages on eBay, so I need to know if I should pull the trigger for about $150 or go for the $300 for the Legacy package.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I've acquired several TMCC equipped engines, so I think I'm going to go with the Lionel Legacy system, since it's backward compatible with these. Anyone have a screaming reason that I should reconsider my decision?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I took the plunge! I ordered the Lionel Legacy system, got a pretty good price for $279. I was trying to pick up the TMCC system on eBay, but they were going for $160-170, at that price I figured I'd go for the current generation.


----------

